# bent fence on mitre saw... discontinued :(



## badmajon (May 1, 2010)

I got this saw for cheap off of craigslist, so now I'm trying to make a picture frame and I realize the fence is bent slightly in, meaning it makes a slight "^" shape rather than being straight, so it's screwing up my angle and my corners look ugly now. Great.

So I looked up the replacement fence part and its discontinued. It's a delta shopmaster MS250 10". 

Any ideas? I could try to bend it back, but even 1 degree off will make it useless. Right now I sort of jury rigged a thing to compensate, but its a little off and my mitres aren't perfect.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

badmajon said:


> I got this saw for cheap off of craigslist, so now I'm trying to make a picture frame and I realize the fence is bent slightly in, meaning it makes a slight "^" shape rather than being straight, so it's screwing up my angle and my corners look ugly now. Great.
> 
> So I looked up the replacement fence part and its discontinued. It's a delta shopmaster MS250 10".
> 
> Any ideas? I could try to bend it back, but even 1 degree off will make it useless. Right now I sort of jury rigged a thing to compensate, but its a little off and my mitres aren't perfect.


I had the same issue with an old Makita miter saw. I took it to a repair facility and the guy took a hammer/punch and tried to tap the fence back in place but he just ended up gouging everything! He said I needed to take it to a machine shop but what I did was screwed a piece of solid wood to the fence and ran it across the jointer a few times until it was flat (make sure the screws are just long enough to hold the wood and won't get hit by the jointer blades!). If unable to do that you could screw a piece of wood to the face and "shim" it near the center on each side of the blade (based on your "^" as the direction it is bowed) until it was flat all the way across. You lose some cutting capacity but at least your angles will be correct.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Your solution had me thinking of another great way to solve the problem. You could epoxy wood to the fence so you could then plane it pretty close to the fence so you wont sacrifice the cutting depth.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know the saw but try this.
First bend, hammer twist etc back to as true as you can get it.
Then think scary sharp. Set up a flat piece of glass, melamine, etc. and flatten the face. (Just like you would do with the back of a chisel.)


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you remove the bent fence? If so I vote you make a fence for it out of wood. There are lots of plans online for aux. fences that are adjustable so you can have a zero clearance. If you are making miters you may just ant to use a table saw or a different joint if you can't true the fence.


----------



## chadgwilliams (Aug 21, 2013)

*Truing miter saw fence*

I just fixed my fence yesterday. The best way is to take to blocks of wood and place them on either end of the bent fence with the face of the fence down. This will make it so that the middle of the fence is off of your workbench an inch or so. Then take a clamp and place it in the center of the fence and tighten it down. Overcorrect the bend by several degrees. Release the clamp and check for true. You may have to repeat this exercise several times. Be careful not to tighten the clamp too much as the fence may crack. I used two clamps with one on eigher side of the center connection. My fence is pretty dang near true now.


----------

